# Bletchley park,home of the code breakers..



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2015)

Bletchley park is well known as being home of the famous code breakers the site is set in the grounds of a Manor House,and as the war progressed it stretched into blocks and huts in the grounds.the site started with a handfu of people working there.and at its peak there was 10,000 personal here.some of the brightest young minds were recruited to break the codes of the axis forces and then the Japanese later.the German enigma was cracked here.and they say the work of the people here could have shortened the war by two years.the enigma had been in use since 1918 and was thought to be flawless but a team working under Alan Turing,prob the most renowned code breaker.in huts 3,6,4 and 8 finally cracked it.they could now intercept the German messages.this helped greatly in the d day landings too.there was so much more went on here too.i could copy and paste loads from Wikipedia,but there is plenty to read out there,and a film I must see now about the works of Turing.

The explore

Visited with rubex after looking at overstone hall and seeing they have put the most massive new fence up.with barb wire n it.and a secca van parked inside with two big dogs..so I remembered the code breakers place.and I have not seen a report on here for a while.i had been last year and found part of the site.but always wanted to see the G block.so we drove down to it and hit both sites.i really enjoyed it


Block G

The block here was used as traffic analysis and deception operations.i really enjoyed seeing this.as a lover of anything Second World War and this place is legendary.as I wandered the corridors I thought from a photo side of things it was amazing.some of the best natural decay you will see,and from an exploring side of things at points I was lost in a world of my own.thinking of all the histor of the place and what secrets the place holds still.as all workers where made to sign the official secrets act for life..






































































This was site two.i did stumble upon this last year.i don't think it's well known.i just found it because I drove up the road which is a dead end to turn around.i still don't know what this was used for.i can't find anything on maps about it.it sits just outside the main site.its obviously been used for other purposes since the.sadly now it seems the kids have got in there,still some nice shots to be had though.


----------



## theartist (Nov 1, 2015)

Saw this site before it was sanitised, preferred it then, it was more atmospheric. Now its like disneyworlkd.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2015)

I kept away from the museum bit..I would like to visit one day..we were aiming for the derelict bits.still several bits around


----------



## smiler (Nov 1, 2015)

One of your best Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2015)

Why thank you Mr smiler


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 1, 2015)

Fantastic photos and what an interesting history


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 1, 2015)

You got some great shots and it still has that air of secrecy about it,the last shots look like that building was used for cooking and dining?? If you get a chance Mikey do the museum bit it is really very interesting and I'm sure you'd enjoy it.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 1, 2015)

Lovely shots there mate.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 1, 2015)

Great shots Mikeymutt! I really enjoyed having a look around here


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 1, 2015)

Must be the best I've seen from here,thanks.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nicely photographed.
Must see this place one day.

(Was also planning on Overstone; perhaps that will have to go on the backburner)


----------



## night crawler (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like a huge site.


----------



## LadyPandora (Nov 2, 2015)

This looks stunning. Lots of peeled wall fun


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 2, 2015)

The site was used in the 80's and 90's by BT PLC as a training centre. Those booths with the "ducts coming in left and right with the barer channels bolted to the rear are to simulate manholes / joint boxes in the field and were used to train new intakes how to joint cables. 

I was sent there for a course in 1993. They had a snooker room in the main house with a bar etc. They built hotel blocks for accomodation on site in the 80s. I have happy memories up there.


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like a great explore


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 2, 2015)

B7TMW said:


> The site was used in the 80's and 90's by BT PLC as a training centre. Those booths with the "ducts coming in left and right with the barer channels bolted to the rear are to simulate manholes / joint boxes in the field and were used to train new intakes how to joint cables.
> 
> I was sent there for a course in 1993. They had a snooker room in the main house with a bar etc. They built hotel blocks for accomodation on site in the 80s. I have happy memories up there.


Thank you very much..I did know it was part of BT for a while from earlier reports..but was not sure totally on the full history.thank you for sharing your great info


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2015)

That place is stunning! Helped along by your fantastic photos no doubt! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------

